# FIS while on maternity Leave???



## lalabobo (1 Feb 2010)

Hi there,
I am going on maternity leave in May and I am not being paid by my employer.. I will be a single mother of 2 - will I be entitled to FIS while i am on maternity leave? I do not currently claim it as I am over the limit for one child - when i have 2 children i will be within the limits - although i will only be earning 270 per week from the state maternity benefit while out on leave - its all very confusing!  I will not be able to cope on this amount of money - also do they take into account the amount of maintenence that is paid to you?? what if I dont get any maintenence - he is not working at present.. 
thanks in advance


----------



## Welfarite (1 Feb 2010)

AFAIK, from what you say, you will qualify for FIS so apply from when your second child is born. They will prob use p60 earnigns to get average as this will not be possible as you will be on MB at time of application. I'm not 100% on this, so best ring them maybe and find out.


----------



## greenie (18 Feb 2010)

Hi lalabobo

Just wondering if you managed to find out about the FIS payments while on mat leave.  my husband is unemployed and we want to have baby #2 but as my job doesn't top up mat benefit we just couldn't afford to live off €270

does anyone know as well if we could qualify for mortgage interest supplement as well? 

we really want to have next baby soon (neither of us are getting any younger) but are so scared of financial position

thanks


----------



## Black Sheep (19 Feb 2010)

If your husband is unemployed you will be paid Illness Benefit instead of maternity benefit with a qualified adult portion for him.


----------



## gipimann (19 Feb 2010)

If your only income is SW (whether jobseekers, maternity or illness benefit) you can apply for Mortgage Interest Supplement.  Entitlement is based on several criteria, including the amount of interest payable, ability to pay when the mortgage was taken out, any arrears, and any savings or other property you may have.


----------



## greenie (20 Feb 2010)

thanks everyone for the replies

think I'll make an appointment with SW or cit Info mto find out about it all.  that said DH has an interview on monday after more than 12 months unemployed - fingers, toes, eyes and ears crossed for him

thanks again


----------

